

NY Times serving up malware today - Tangurena
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090913/home-delivery-the-new-york-times-serves-up-some-malware/

======
Tangurena
I guess folks who depend on advertising, and ad networks, need to be a bit
more careful about who they sell ads to.

~~~
seiji
Crockford sums it up as (paraphrasing): We take time to perform all actions
diligently and with the utmost regard towards security and privacy -- unless
you pay us.

And, with all good standards, you get multiple choices for a solution.
Crockford prefers his adsafe over Google's caja.

<http://www.adsafe.org/> <http://code.google.com/p/google-caja/>

------
windsurfer
Good thing they put up everything behind a registration wall.

------
pg
This happened to me yesterday. When I went to an NYT story, I was redirected
to this "virus scan" page.

~~~
Locke1689
Same, but it happened on my iphone. I won't tell you how strange it was to see
a "virus scan" in a Windows XP window on my iphone.

~~~
Tangurena
Did it look something like this?

<http://imgur.com/1Lycn.png>

~~~
Tangurena
A follow up: I found this article that described what was going on.
<http://troy.yort.com/anatomy-of-a-malware-ad-on-nytimes-com>

------
GiraffeNecktie
Is this another sign that newspapers are getting even more desperate for
advertising revenue?

------
brown9-2
At least it was accidental, and not intentional... If that counts.

------
earl
Yeah, I noticed. I thought my gf had been on my computer again, so I checked
with my work laptop. Nope, it was the NYT.

